
[SHOW HN] New ethereum dapp Blocklord just launched, thoughts? - davodesign84
https://www.blocklord.co
======
davodesign84
From the reddit launch post:

Blocklord is Ethereum's 1st Decentralized Planet Earth where every corner of
the planet has been tokenised on the Ethereum Blockchain, and can be
customised and traded.

ABOUT BLOCKLORD Blocklord subdivides and tokenises every corner of planet
Earth. You can own, customise and trade blocks of land on the blockchain.

Each token, or block, can be personalised with image, text, a link to your
personal or commercial website an so on.

You could own Times Square, the Tour Eiffel, your office or the place where
you met your significant other, and customise each block to your liking,
leaving your mark forever on the blockchain.

Blocks can be re-sold or rented out to tenants who might want to temporarily
advertise on your blocks, generating real world income.

You can earn value in 4 different ways. 1) You can decide to resell a block
for a price of your choice (e.g. you buy for 0.1 ETH and can sell it for
0.12ETH for 20% profit) 2) Other players can decide to buy you out without
your consent, they would need to pay at least double what you paid for, this
is to retain liquidity in case somebody bought, say the White House, and then
decided not to play the game anymore. 3) You can rent your block, for a daily
fee another player can decide to put their data on the block. Imagine a coffee
chain would want to advertise a campaign on the blocks where their premises
are.

What do you guys think? How would you use it? Any feedback would be great!

------
davodesign84
Full disclosure, I'm the creator :P

